# A Poem on the Founding of Jamestown and America



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 3, 2007)

I thought some of you might be interested in hearing the poem, written by Mrs. Becky Morecraft, the Poet Laureate of the Jamestown Quadricentennial, (read the article at Vision Forum Ministries HERE) to commemorate the 400th Anniversary of the founding of Jamestown. I am not 100% sure of the title, but I believe it is titled "Remember God's Providence".

Click HERE to hear it in MP3 format.


----------

